# ISPConfig 3 - Domain nur mit www per httaccess



## pele (1. Apr. 2010)

Gibt es  bessere Lösungen, um Eingaben ohne "www" bei einer Domain verpflichtend in eine mit "www" umzuwandeln, als per httaccess?

```
RewriteEngine On 
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} !^www\.meineseite\.com$ 
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://www.meineseite.com/$1 [L,R=301]
```
Soll man in ISPConfig irgendwelche besonderen Einstellungen vornehmen?


----------



## Till (2. Apr. 2010)

> Gibt es  bessere Lösungen, um Eingaben ohne "www" bei einer Domain  verpflichtend in eine mit "www" umzuwandeln, als per httaccess?


Nein.



> Soll man in ISPConfig irgendwelche besonderen Einstellungen vornehmen?


Nein.


----------

